# Food stealer



## dragoblaster (May 13, 2005)

my cat steals human food from the counter, its annoying! 
i found corn on a cob and it looked mutilated and wrinly with corn kernals messed up
also he steals brocooli and peas
I feed him alot tho too

heres my fat cat










scary picture eh


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Cat steals food*

He's lovely - what's his name?

seashell


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Aww - what an adorable kitty you have! I love chubby kitties - although it is not healthy for them to get too chubby!
Try to monitor his food intake - give him portions - it is not only heathier but you will be able to notice fluctuations (in case he won't eat enough because he is hurt, etc..). 
Also = "some people foods" are not healthy for cats. So you may want to cut back on that too.
And post more pictures!


----------

